# Detroit Mi Rio id 299



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I have adopted 2 dogs from MACS, they are great to work with. Here is Rio link, if someone can post picture. They do pts.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12974688


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: skyizzyI have adopted 2 dogs from MACS, they are great to work with. Here is Rio link, if someone can post picture. They do pts.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12974688


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank-You Wendy, boy he sure is handsome!!


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

He is stunning!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

He looks happy, but why is his tail in that position?


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

He is very cute, thanks for adopting him.


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

That is a good looking dog!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

He has not been adopted, he is at the shelter. I have in the past adopted from MACS they are great to work with. In fact Sassy that I adopted, she is turning 17 this year!!


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

I was confused, thanks for clarifying that! Someone is going to be very lucky to give this gorgeous guy a home, I am totally drooling.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow! If he was my dog I would be out day and night looking for him!

Do we know an approx. age?


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I have emailed them to find out more information. I can go and eval him also.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Just recieved this information from the shelter

---- Teresa Wright <[email protected]> wrote: 
> Hello,
> 
> Rio is scheduled to be neutered next week. He has not been tested with 
> other dogs or cats yet, we are working on that this week. Please call 
> the shelter later this week or early next week for updated information 
> at 313-891-7188.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Patty
> MACS
> 
>


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## HalotheGSD (Feb 3, 2009)

what a great looking boy! he looks so happy. Probably because hes out of the cold!  Please keep updates on Rio


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump-Don't fall down to the bottom of the list!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------

